# Consommation donnnees en 3G



## U2forever (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de tester mon forfait Orange 200mo pour iPad. Sauf erreur, chaque page Internet affichée consomme environ 1 mo... Quelqu'un a du recul sur l utilisation en 3G?

Çar du coup on est loin des 13h de surf annoncé ou alors c'est du surf sur des très petites vagues pas très fréquentes!!!!!

Merci


----------



## Sylvain_ain (2 Juin 2010)

J'ai une option de partage de connexion de mon iPhone. Elle permet 200 Mo de surf par mois.

Dans la pratique, c'est bouffé en une demie journée à condition de se limiter à des sites pas trop lourds graphiquement et en oubliant Youtube ou Dailymotion. Pas top quoi...


----------



## loduf2975 (3 Juin 2010)

Comment as tu pu calculer les 1Mo/ page ?? c'est ENORME !! 
pour moi, une page de 234Ko, ben ça peut donner 250, voir 300K max, mais 1M ...... j'ai pris 1 abo 200Mo, j'ai juste testé 10mn de connexion sur les classiques google/monde/sncf ... mais pas encore regardé "mes compteurs" = comment astu fait ton calcul ?


----------



## U2forever (3 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Dans réglages général utilisation donnnees cellulaires

Oui c'est enorme....pas possible y a un truc!!!!


----------



## Liyad (3 Juin 2010)

L'inspecteur de safari permet normalement de donner la taille d'une page. Sa peux servir pour se donner une idée.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (5 Juin 2010)

Si quelqu'un a un peu de recul maintenant l'info m'intéresse. Je comptais prendre le forfait 200 M et je voudrais savoir ce que cela représente en temps de connexion avec la synchro mobileme.
Merci par avance


----------



## NoxDiurna (5 Juin 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a un peu de recul maintenant l'info m'intéresse. Je comptais prendre le forfait 200 M et je voudrais savoir ce que cela représente en temps de connexion avec la synchro mobileme.
> Merci par avance



Moi aussi, ça m'intéresse. Autant que l'offre SFR est plus intéressant pour le forfait illimité, 200Mo à 10 est plutôt facile (financièrement) d'accès.

En attendant que SFR propose un ristourne pour ses abonnés voix, je vais aller voir Orange pour son offre minimaliste.


----------



## bugman (6 Juin 2010)

Je me pose pas mal de questions aussi, mais pour moi SFR (pour le coup) reste plus intéressant (niveau "illimité")...mais reste (plus que) cher !
Si je devais (et je dois) choisir mon fournisseur, j'irais vers SFR (bien que ce n'est pas (et de loin) mon FAT (fournisseur d'accès téléphonique) préféré (ils s'en souviennent (les bougres) !)).


----------



## PascalBS38 (21 Juin 2010)

Du nouveau a propos du forfait 200Mo d'Orange?
Les forfait est bloque a 200Mo? Que se passe-t-il au dela?

Aussi savez vous quel debit on a avec Orange? SFR indique 3.6Mb/s max mais qui peut diminuer si on consome trop...


----------



## U2forever (22 Juin 2010)

Donc après un peu de recul ça ne par pas si vite que cela! Voud pouvez tachttez sur msn longtemps et surfez raisonnablement sur certains sites. Mais je pense qu'une page d accueil avec bop de photos va faire défiler les Mo.
Je reste sceptique sur les 13 h ou alors c'est pas un surf intense de news on on reste 30sec par page mais un surf littéraire ou l'on reste plus de 3 minutes par pages 

Sinon ça marche bien, micro sim reconnue instantanément code rentre cetait actif de suite.

Julien


----------



## PascalBS38 (22 Juin 2010)

Et si on tombe sur un page avec un animation Flash (ce qui est loin d'etre rare...) que se passe-t-il?.
L'ipad ne lit pas le flash mais est-ce que la video va tout de meme consommer des octets?


----------



## U2forever (23 Juin 2010)

Aucune idée ....


----------



## Blanketman (24 Juin 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Du nouveau a propos du forfait 200Mo d'Orange?
> Les forfait est bloque a 200Mo? Que se passe-t-il au dela?



Et bien je puis répondre à ta question depuis aujourd'hui: un bel écran Orange s'affiche pour t'informer que la limite est atteinte, et que tu as la possibilité de repasser à la caisse si tu le souhaites...

Mon expérience de ce forfait c'est qu'il faut se limiter à l'email, la météo et quelques infos le temps d'un café-croissant (mais attention aux marques de doigts...).


----------



## PascalBS38 (24 Juin 2010)

Blanketman a dit:


> Mon expérience de ce forfait c'est qu'il faut se limiter à l'email, la météo et quelques infos le temps d'un café-croissant (mais attention aux marques de doigts...).


 
Ca peut tout a fait correspondre à mon besoin sachant que pour les vacances par exemple je peux toujours acheter un recharche de 300Mo a 10 valable 1 mois.

A propos de Flash ce qu'un collegue m'a dit c'est que c'est l'application flash qui va activer le lien et telecharger les octets. Donc si pas de lecteur flash dans l'iPad pas d'octet consome. A confirmer tout de meme mais sans un utilitaire (apps) qui compte les octets en temps reel difficile de savoir vraiment....


----------

